# Crack in concrete ledge in garage, mold growing



## brianbarker2012 (Jan 8, 2017)

There is a large crack in the ledge in my garage, and mold has formed on the drywall and bottom plate. The first 2 pictures are the crack, and the third is the exterior where the crack is, there's no visible damage on the exterior. How can I fill/waterproof this crack?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 8, 2017)

brianbarker2012 said:


> There is a large crack in the ledge in my garage, and mold has formed on the drywall and bottom plate. The first 2 pictures are the crack, and the third is the exterior where the crack is, there's no visible damage on the exterior. How can I fill/waterproof this crack?



You missed on the photos?


----------

